# I made my Dobe up!



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Jak !

What wonderful news for you and your dobe. 

You and the breeder must be beaming from ear-to-ear :biggrin:. 

Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Jak! I love Dobes, and we seriously considered getting one before we got our first poo.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

:dance:I can only imagine how proud you must feel! :marchmellow:


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

congratulations..that is so exciting


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go, Jak and Duke!!! Quite an accomplishment. I share your enthusiasm.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!
HUGE congratulations!

You must be so proud!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats! I would love to show a dog one day.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Standard pics and video from Memphis Show*

Whoops--I really messed up. Meant to add a new post. Will move it pronto! Sorry, Jak.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy to hear of your wonderful accomplishment! *Congratulations!!*


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations Jak and Duke! I love Dobermans and I am sure you are a great handler.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooh congratulations Jak and Duke!!  I'm so happy for you guys, that must be so exciting! 
I absolutely love Duke, btw. He's just stunning, and I adore Dobes in general hehehe. <3


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay for the first champion of many Jak!









(bad lighting! UGH)


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Y'all look GREAT! Congratulations again!


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

What a beautiful Dobe! I love them with their ears natural (and tails when I can find them). 1st show AND championship, you must be over the moon!! Congrat's!!!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Wonderful pictures, and what an exciting moment that must have been! Congratulations, Jak.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yigcenuren said:


> What a beautiful Dobe! I love them with their ears natural (and tails when I can find them). 1st show AND championship, you must be over the moon!! Congrat's!!!


it's illegal to crop ears here, and has been for many decades. It's also illegal to show a dog with cropped ears even if it's imported from elsewhere; so all dogs have natural ears!

This wasn't Dukes (or Jaks) first show, he has been to quite a number of them before! In NZ they need I think 8 challenge certificates to become a champion, and there is only ever the chance to get one at any given show (though most show weekends are double shows, with the occasional triple show) so Duke has only ever got one or perhaps two challenges at each weekend he was out at a show; it wouldn't be possible in NZ to become a champion in only one weekend!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations jak!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

MAJOR CONGRATS JAK :humble::first::humble: !!!!

How exciting , oh boy !!! I have no doubts that this is just one of many, many wins that are ahead of you : ))))) !!!!!! 

Hope to see you with a Ch Spoo in near future too


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats on your new Champion and your Dobe is adorable! I dont have any experience with Dobes but that/s a breed I admire greatly. 

My husband is fearful of the Doberman breed since he was bit by one as a child...otherwise Id prob own one. lol

From what Ive read, they are wonderful dogs. So how do you like owning a Dobe so far? Is it comparable to a Standard poodle...temperament wise?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> Congrats on your new Champion and your Dobe is adorable! I dont have any experience with Dobes but that/s a breed I admire greatly.
> 
> My husband is fearful of the Doberman breed since he was bit by one as a child...otherwise Id prob own one. lol
> 
> From what Ive read, they are wonderful dogs. So how do you like owning a Dobe so far? Is it comparable to a Standard poodle...temperament wise?


Thanks Secreto! Haven't seen you in awhile, nice to see you back 

I find them quite similar to standard poodles, but they do have huge differences lol.
I find that the standards are more wanting to please you, and just love to learn new things, whereas the Dobes, it's different.

They still like to please and learn, but I find they're more of a challenge, as they tend to get bored, and you have to think more whilst training them, otherwise you will get nowhere!

Duke himself, is a big softy! Most nights he can be found lying on top of me (much to Saffy's dismay!) or trying to cuddle in with me and Saffy on the couch!

I know Duke's breeder breeds first and foremost for Health and Temperament, so Duke and his line have great temperaments.

All I can say, is with Dobermanns, they're much more challenging than standards, and you will need to adjust your way of thinking greatly if you want to get anywhere with them!

All to often I see people failing to train their Dobes (In my case too, as he is really my Mother's dog, but she since has given up, and left him with me and my completely NON dog step-father)


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Huge congrats on the new CH! He's a nice looking dobe too ^.^


----------

